# Axle installer



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I've installed many axles on drive wheels and such, and it's always been a PITA to get them on straight and perpendicular to the center hub. Here's a little tool my good buddy built for me to get the axles on correctly..It consists of a flat plate that has been machined in the center to the almost identical circumference of the center hub, give or take a few thousandths..The other large piece has been machined in the center to the inside of the center hub.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

You then place the center hub in the flat plate fixture, and then place the large, round block over that, with the machined center surface down over the hub.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Place an axle into the hole in the round block, and press into place.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

You now have a axle that is perpendicular to the hub! Works every time, with no wobble.







!!


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

That is an exquisite piece of tooling!


----------



## Mikeh49 (Sep 20, 2015)

Is the thickness of the axle guide piece such that pressing the axle flush with the piece sets it at the right depth in the hub? If so, good thinking! 

A machinist is a great friend to have.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Mikeh49 said:


> Is the thickness of the axle guide piece such that pressing the axle flush with the piece sets it at the right depth in the hub? If so, good thinking!
> 
> A machinist is a great friend to have.


I didn't press the axle into the hub all the way as I was going to dismantle the assembly after the pictures..But to answer your question, yes, if I would have pressed the axle all the way, it would have been perfect.. and yes a friend who is a machinist is a great ally,lol!.. He has made me several quartering jigs, a wheel puller, a wheel installer for both link and knuckle coupler trucks, several pieces to insert into my drill press for pressing different parts, etc.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

very nice job. good work.


----------

